# Sculpting masks



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm trying to get into mask making, I've sculpted and molded 2 so far. Does anyone have advice on this ?


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

Depends on what problems you might be having, I assume your slush casting and not working from a life mask.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm using clay to sculpt the mask and plaster to cast it


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok, so are you using foamed latex or liquid latex after that? If you are doing a life mask (cast) then it requires foamed latex and one process, if your using liquid latex (slush molding) it requires another process. Silicone last a lot longer than foamed latex but the process is very exact and expensive.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm clueless now


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What specifically do you need help with?


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a newb and so far all I have done is sculpt. That part is fine but I need tips on molding and making the mask (painting, pouring.. Etc)


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

What is your target product? Do you want to produce flexible latex masks or rigid plaster masks? From what I have read, I can interpret it both ways.

Give us a solid idea of what you hope to accomplish and we can point you in the right direction (books, websites) as well as give you pointers. I did a rush job on two mask sculpts in September that are now being worn by actors in my haunt, so I know some of the pitfalls to avoid.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I want flexible latex masks


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

The best entry level book is the Mask Maker's Handbook produced by Monstermakers. It is geared toward full head masks, but the techniques are easily adapted to half masks if that is what you're making. You can get the book easily; I got mine from Amazon. I have no business or personal connection to Monstermakers, just pointing out the book I think would be most helpful to you.

Your sculpts will need to be larger than the intended final size of the mask. Typically this will mean about one inch over all. This will account for the shrinking of the latex as it cures. I added 1/2 inch of clay to the entire surface of my sculpting form (foam head, for example) before sculpting details.

When your sculpts are ready for mold making, research this process on the internet. Hydrocal is a good molding medium, so is Ultracal. Plaster of Paris is too fragile unless you want to make a single use mold, and even then I can't predict how well it would work. Again, research- this step is where most mistakes are made and they WILL show up in the final product.

Pouring the latex is a bit easier, but research is still your friend. I can say this step is more forgiving than the molding step.

For painting, I used 50/50 acrylic craft paint with liquid latex. Makeup sponges work well for applying it. Airbrushing is the popular method but I have not done it. After painting a good dusting of matte clear Krylon paint will reduce the tendency of the latex to stick to itself.

That's the bare bones. Good luck and feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

where can I get latex to pour the molds in


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Do a google search for Mask Latex. I promise the first two results will steer you in the right direction.


----------

